# Coyotes kill horse.



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

News story on ABC 12 Flint this week (Monday evening) was a story about a pack of coyotes killing a horse that belonged to a sheriffs posse member. Farm was not all that far from me either. Guess they never got word that a group of friends and I hunt them.
Friend called the sheriffs department the next day to offer our services and was told they had gotten many calls from hunters and trappers to put the fix on the coyotes.


 Al


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Not saying it didn't happen, but I would need to see details of how they determined coyotes did it. Just not typical of the critters, unless the horse was sick or injured. Dogs possible, or maybe wolves, but, coyotes?


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

they did it here a few years ago , it is simple they get them running the horse runs right through the fence , then they chase it back and forth across the road till a truck hits it 

or till it the horse is run weak and collapses the same way they do deer 

as for Great lakes area Coyotes , some may be coydogs , there is some evidence now that some are coywolf , and some just very big yotes , so big I have heard of trappers that send in a nice one and the tannery bills them for tanning a wolf pelt , they make sure to call and have that changed to XXXL yote they will pay for the extra size but they do not want any suspicion of having taken a wolf without a proper tag

why not a horse coyotes killed that young lady singer in Canada


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

A few years ago I got into my deer stand before daylight and heard something running thru the soybeans. I'm thinking a buck chasing a doe. This continued for 1/2 hour until it got light enough to see. It was 3 coyote trying to catch a yearly deer. Mind you they had been at it for at least a half hour already but they didn't stand a chance.They would sneak in on her from 3 directions and she would stand there and stomp.When they got so close she broke out and ran maybe 70 yards and it all started again.This must have gone on for at least another hour after daylight. I was quite entertained! Three yotes can't take down a healthy yearly? I guess not ' cause they didn't!

Wade


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

I'd think they were wolf hybrids or coydogs and not run of the mill coyotes. Or maybe the horse went down for some other reason and they capitalized on it.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

If the horse was killed by coyotes or wolves can the owner get compensated by the government? I have no horses, goats or other vulnerable farm animals, just curious.


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

why not a horse coyotes killed that young lady singer in Canada
Coywolf is very much a possibility in this case as well as the horse incident...
----
I read an article that soon it is believed coywolf animals will be west of Chicago... That tells me they could be in Wisconsin through the UP of Michigan before that... A mountain lion I and others saw in my township in northern WI, was DNA tracked along the Canadian border and road killed in Connecticut... The coywolf could travel the reverse route as quickly..

To me it stands to reason if coywolf animal will be past Chicago soon, they will also be moving south along the east coast mountains as well... 

I don't discount the horse story at all.. Enough of them and being as large as they are said to be would be more than a match for a horse, calf, cow etc..

The livestock people I know all say the WI, DNR says no compensation for any K9 losses... 

Good luck


----------



## RJMAcres (Sep 9, 2009)

Coyotes have killed a few grown cows in my area lately.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

RJMAcres said:


> Coyotes have killed a few grown cows in my area lately.


Where is this?


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

I believe an article in New York Outdoor News stated that a genetic study of coyotes in the State showed they had 10% dog DNA and I think it was something like 20% wolf. The article claimed that the coyotes came into the State from Canada and along the way cross bred with wolves. I know the ones around here are good sized. Way bigger they the little wimpy things they got out west. Maybe they picked up the pack mentality too?


----------



## vtwhelen (Jan 14, 2014)

There is a intersting movie put out by pbs called Meet the Coywolf. It is available on netflix. I ecplains how they came back in to the east after coyotes and wolvrs were all killed off.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I847 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I think ya'll can still go to ABC TV 12 Flint Michigan web site and read the story and see the pictures of the one coyote they got a picture of yet.
to me it looked like 100% coyote.
So far wolves have not crossed to the lower yet.
I know that once coyotes start finding easy pickings it is time to get rid of them or make life miserable for them.

 Al


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

I found the article about this and apparently there was an eye witness. Must be a problem with overpopulation in that area. Around this part of the country a lot of farmers carry rifles in their pickups. It's amazing how cautious coyotes are, they stay away from inhabited areas, and if they are in the open and see a pickup on the road they get lost in a hurry. I raised cattle for 50 years and never had coyotes go after a healthy cow or calf. They will take advantage of an injured or sick animal and even a newborn calf if mama isn't near to defend him. Sounds to me like you all need to instill a little fear of humans into the coyote population along with maybe thinning them out.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

ksfarmer

The northern coyote seems to be a totally different animal then what I'm used to, they're bigger, heavier, hunt in packs and possibly carrying some wolf DNA.


----------



## ksfarmer (Apr 28, 2007)

Allen W said:


> ksfarmer
> 
> The northern coyote seems to be a totally different animal then what I'm used to, they're bigger, heavier, hunt in packs and possibly carrying some wolf DNA.


You may be right Allen, unthinkable to me for our coyotes to behave like that. I still believe open season like Kansas has would alleviate some of that behavior. Different places have different problems, I guess


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

ksfarmer said:


> You may be right Allen, unthinkable to me for our coyotes to behave like that. I still believe open season like Kansas has would alleviate some of that behavior. Different places have different problems, I guess



We have "open season" here but we don't have 1000 yards to shoot across. We have hills and hollers and hardly ever have 400 yards open space , usually about 200. The pack may be running my creekline 250 yards away tonight but in the morning they may be laid up in a holler 4-5 miles from here.I can't speak for your conditions out there but here yotes are rarely seen and often heard,running in packs of 7 to 15 at a time and even chasing a rabbit you'll hear 8-10 sounding off,especially in the early summer while they are training the pups. It's rare to get a glimpse of them in the daylight except off a deer stand where most of them fall victim to lead poisoning.

Wade


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

When I worked in the office just outside Madison we would see them run up the hill 20 yards from the back door coming out of town where they had been hunting at night into a wooded lot between us and the rail road tracks 

outside of town you would hear an ambulance go buy and the hole swamp was howls 

they get trapped and called and shot but the habitat will just support so many more in a smaller area than Kansas grass land 

it generally takes some new story like this to let people open up to thinning them again even with yote hunters and callers , dog runners and trappers , there are a lot of them and a lot of places they can hide where hunters and trappers can't go.

by the way I think it is better not to mention that coywolfs exist just keep calling them yotes and accept that they may be much bigger stronger animals than their western cousins , we sure don't need them reclassifying yotes as wolves and making our lives miserable stupid judge just put the brakes on wolf season again, the DNR was trapping and killing nearly as many wolves a year as thy were selling 100 dollar tags for , we should be able to remove and tag wolves and get revenue from it and not have to pay DNR to trap them and cost us money.


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

Season??? what umm, err, Oh yes season. Honestly, around here if you got ammo, a gun and a shot, its season. Better not be caught telling a story about how a 'yote ate your cats food on the porch and you didn't try to get a shot off. Your liable to warm beer served to you at the local watering hole..... true thing right there. :hobbyhors


----------



## romysbaskets (Aug 29, 2009)

While I am out in Colorado, few things have taken me aback as much as this. Coyotes are a protected animal in the Denver and outskirt areas. The ones I have seen are good sized and very healthy. I read in the paper an entire article devoted to THEIR RIGHTS! You can't hunt them and are not allowed to kill them even in your own yard, they say to supervise your child and pets to avoid problems in your own back yard??? Really? Never mind that they kill and eat dogs and cats around here that get loose are stray, no wonder they are well fed. In one area of Colorado a man was attacked by Coyotes...yet we are supposed to co exist with them...in a city atmosphere? Might as well invite the crocs to swim the waterways and wolves to enjoy this protected city as well? Good grief...the day a coyote attacks my little dog....mmmmmm Well you get the gist.. In the paper it instructs you to pick up your dog and your child plus fend them off throwing things, making noise? Most folks have two arms...lucky if they can get both dog and child up off the ground...now how do they throw things with no hands? We have a dog that the coyotes run from....and he is not one you pick up were they to advance towards us, thankfully he is very protective and very fast. I can't even describe how dumb this is. They will wait until a pack attacks and kills a child before they decide that the coyotes don't belong in the city limits, they do pose a threat and it is just a matter of time before they prove it.

A pack of animals such as Coyotes and Wolves will go after something bigger due their strength in numbers..I totally believe they could take down a horse!


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Some facts I have learned from the Wisconsin DNR.... 
The north east US and Canadian wolf is a closer relative to the coyote than, the wolf in Wisconsin... I can only presume the WI wolf is more a western variety... 

While the coywolf of the north east may be expending there range.... It is believed that it would be very hard for them to establish any kind of population in WI as it would be extremely hard for them to displace the local wolf... 

Actually I believe the local wolf considers a coyote an occasional source of food.... 

Take care...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I and 5 friends hunt coyotes a lot, just about every day during the season which is closed during pup rearing times as some one decided killing a mommy would cause undue suffering to the pups she had.
Most of our hunting spots are because some farmer told another farmer they had coyotes coming in to their feed lot or some such problem.

the last new place we hunted just a couple weeks ago. Farmer saw 6 come into the feed lot jump up in the feeders and eat some cattle feed. His son had shot one during deer season but never seen then again. Eric and I set up and were about ready to leave when 3 came out of the wood line in to a picked corn field. I got one and Eric got the other two.

He really likes his cat 742 but was cussing for a while trying to find the brass in the snow and grass.

 Al


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

doingitmyself said:


> Season??? what umm, err, Oh yes season. Honestly, around here if you got ammo, a gun and a shot, its season. Better not be caught telling a story about how a 'yote ate your cats food on the porch and you didn't try to get a shot off. Your liable to warm beer served to you at the local watering hole..... true thing right there. :hobbyhors


yote shooting is open 365 It used to close the day before gun deer opener but no longer 

yote trapping is open mid October to mid February


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Last evening a up date on the horse farm coyote pack story on *ABC 7 Detroit.* They again showed a picture of a coyote caught on camera there and it still appears to be a coyote to me not a mix. they attacked a horse again but didn't say if belonged to sheriffs posse like last one. Is a farm in Oakland county I think about 30 miles from my home.

 Al


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Was just on *ABC 7 Detroit at 6:30 AM* The second horse lived.

 Al


----------



## tamarackreg (Mar 13, 2006)

Season is open here anytime if the coyote is "doing or about to do damage".


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

todays coyote that lives here, is bigger, stronger, faster and way less fearfull of man!! have been to a few calls where horses have been run and killed by coyotes, they get it running and stumbling and then they go for the jugular


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

I live in a well populated area North of Charlotte NC. Being outside a lot I see nature first hand. Just this past December I saw my first pack of coyotes. There were 6. As far as coyotes avoiding populated areas that is nonsense. My neighbor witnessed a coyote carrying off her adult cat. I killed one coyote in the driveway of my house. While running a dozer in my pasture I witnessed a male coyote coming near the machine. He came within 50 feet of the running machine, scratched on the dirt, threw up his leg and peed on some weeds to mark his scent and then trotted off. The coyote had no fear that I could observe. One nice side benefit we are almost absent of feral cats.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Fearful of man MY FOOT. They live in cities now, is no longer odd to see a news story of coyotes on a golf course and chasseing the balls. there was even a big PBS story this week of them living in the shadows of a major Pro fool ball teams stadium and having a litter of 5 pups in a corner curb area of the parking lot in Chicago.

 Al


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

We have them here thick too. Why this rapid gain in numbers?


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

Years ago the govt. decided to get rid of the coyotes. As usual with any govt. project it failed miserably. There was two types of coyotes. Those coyotes who fed mostly on carrion and those who killed for their meals. The poison the govt. used was put in meat. The carrion eating coyotes were almost eliminated. Those coyotes that killed were not bothered. Now we have coyotes that might eat carrion but would rather kill for their food. Most coyotes are smart enough to know how to safely be around people. The dumb ones do not last long. This is a type of selective breeding.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

There are so many coyotes because they have adapted well to habitat loss very well. Not to many really hunt them either because many think you have to have a bunch of special stuff and fur prices for the last many years isn't all that good except in some areas where their are big fur buyers who ship to Russia and other country's where PETA types would pay a high price for throwing pain on some ones fur coat.
At our sportsman club with just a tad over 200 paying members there are six who hunt coyotes with calls and two who run them with dogs. No one traps them that is a club member.

they are smart and quick learners also. Make a mistake when calling then leaving a area and you just educated a coyote. rather trying to make a iffy shot let them go because they will remember being shot at when investigating the sound from a call.


 Al


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

we have coyote huggers here that I would LOVE to show them the pics I have taken of animals killed by them in barns and close to homes! even then they would not listen I bet!!


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

Would your local paper publish your pictures of the animals the coyotes killed? 

I don't believe in poison, trapping and iffy shots. But ignoring what is happening across America and letting it get worse is not smart. If Russia can still make money buying the pelts and getting them home there must be a way to do it here. PETA are extremists and thugs. That said, they wouldn't have gained such a foothold if the industry hadn't/still does use some of the production/killing methods that it does. 

If more pictures are distributed, the public that only sees the videos of a mama coyote cleaning her fluffy little babies will be replaced by a new vision.


----------



## GeneMO (Dec 8, 2014)

My dad was bitten by a coyote in about 1973. Of course the coyote was in a trap and lunged at my dad before he shot it. We had to take it to the state lab to be tested for rabies. It was not rabid.

We use to trap anywhere from 8 to a dozen each winter.

Kept them in check.

Gene


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

light rain said:


> Would your local paper publish your pictures of the animals the coyotes killed?
> 
> I don't believe in poison, trapping and iffy shots. But ignoring what is happening across America and letting it get worse is not smart. If Russia can still make money buying the pelts and getting them home there must be a way to do it here. PETA are extremists and thugs. That said, they wouldn't have gained such a foothold if the industry hadn't/still does use some of the production/killing methods that it does.
> 
> If more pictures are distributed, the public that only sees the videos of a mama coyote cleaning her fluffy little babies will be replaced by a new vision.



I have been caught in my own trap , people think that should take off a finger ,it does not just a bruise where it hits the bone it gets nothing but my attention if i am wearing simple work gloves , but ideally you catch them on the pad the toughest part of their foot and they do not suffer most of the time they have fought the trap a bit then calmly lay there waiting they make another attempt to pull away as you approach then put a well placed shot from a short distance and they expire quickly.


if you catch the neighbors dog you release it and it goes home no harm 

same goes for cable restraints , if you set it within the legal perimeters you should have no problem releasing an animal unharmed should you choose to do so 

people need to stop spreading lies about traps and trapping it is a safe , effective and ethical means of taking fur bearers and controlling predator populations , wild life biologists use the same foot hold traps to catch collar and release animals for research.


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I have been caught in my own trap , people think that should take off a finger ,it does not just a bruise where it hits the bone it gets nothing but my attention if i am wearing simple work gloves , but ideally you catch them on the pad the toughest part of their foot and they do not suffer most of the time they have fought the trap a bit then calmly lay there waiting they make another attempt to pull away as you approach then put a well placed shot from a short distance and they expire quickly.
> 
> 
> if you catch the neighbors dog you release it and it goes home no harm
> ...




I second all of that. I have caught a lot of **** in a leg hold trap that were sitting there eating corn when I walked up on them.

Wade


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Traps are not sharpened, serrated, or toothed devices. Today's traps are awesome marvels of engineering.


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

I have seen them around here the size of a large german shepard. Is what y'all speak of larger than that?


----------



## doingitmyself (Jul 30, 2013)

:thumb: Finally some honest talk about trapping! When trapping is done by competent trappers it is quite humane.


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Relocation of animals, back into former habitat, is usually accomplished by foothold trapping, because of it's harmlessness, effectiveness, and humaneness. At least for the smaller animals. Try getting a wolf into a cage! Or a wolverine. Some animals simply can not be caught effectively any other way.

If we are going to help keep balance in nature, which is necessary because of our very presence in the first place, foothold trapping is a must. Or else we can all just move back to Europe and not mine, harvest lumber, hunt deer: 

A trap or an outbreak of mange? A bunch of coyotes, or few deer to hunt? Managed stream flow, or excessive beaver logging and flooding? Muskrats dying by the hundreds of diseases like tularemia, or using their fur responsibly, rather than waste an amazing resource?

Fur is one of the only truly renewable resources... We should use it, and use it well. And as we do, we manage wildlife populations into more usable, healthy populations, that do not boom and crash near to the extent they would, if simply left to nature, which is a huge benefit for all of us...

Some animals simply are hard to catch without using a foothold trap, with an offset or a rubber padded jaw.


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes their was a witness.
The Yotes did not kill the horse but severly Injured it and it was put down due to those Injuries.
A second horse was attacked after and well injured expected to survive.

This is not far from me as well.

Yes they hunt in packs, some place have a lot of packs.
Well Bigger I think its do to a Better Diet then anything.
They have little competition and most things are on the menu.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

farmerDale said:


> Relocation of animals, back into former habitat, is usually accomplished by foothold trapping, because of it's harmlessness, effectiveness, and humaneness. At least for the smaller animals. Try getting a wolf into a cage! Or a wolverine. Some animals simply can not be caught effectively any other way.
> 
> If we are going to help keep balance in nature, which is necessary because of our very presence in the first place, foothold trapping is a must. Or else we can all just move back to Europe and not mine, harvest lumber, hunt deer:
> 
> ...



I run offset it adds about 25-50 cents to the cost of the trap but they hold better because the levers get farther up on the jaws but is also easier on feet

laminated is another option it increases the surface area of the jaw holding on the foot


----------



## littlejoe (Jan 17, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> I run offset it adds about 25-50 cents to the cost of the trap but they hold better because the levers get farther up on the jaws but is also easier on feet
> 
> laminated is another option it increases the surface area of the jaw holding on the foot


Pete...can't understand how the springs or levers can get further up the jaws using an offset trap? It's been many years since I've trapped, though.

I favored four coiled, frame centered-stake-grapple and mid swiveled, laminated, offset, with tuned pans. I don't know that it helped me catch or hold more than a lngspring #3, or double coil, but I felt that I was doing my best. Looking back, I think my ratios were bout the same.

I still have a lot of traps, an most mods were done myself. If you'd like to see some pics, send a line.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

On the news yesterday wife seen a fellow 6 miles away shot one that was huge. He was over 6 foot tall and had the yote by the scruff of the neck and the yote was still dragging the ground.

 Al


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

Where there are strong wolf packs there are few coyotes. Where there are no wolves, no cougars, no bears, the coyote, coydog, coywolf is the top predator. Coyotes will cross with dogs, producing a bigger animal with a pack instinct. 

coyotes, in pairs, will cut a dog to ribbons. A large LPD will handle one coyote, but two will cut him up and may kill him. I paid $165 to patch up my mutt after he tried to run off a pair of coyotes who had denned up about a quarter mile down our creek.


----------



## Cygnet (Sep 13, 2004)

Re: coyotes taking big game -- they've been known to take down elk cows here, and the local elk cows run around 400-500 pounds, so pony sized. Our local coyotes weigh about 30-40 pounds, tops, for a big male, and usually hunt in packs that are a mated pair plus "teenage" pups. 

I could see bigger eastern coyotes taking down a horse if they'd learned how, though it would also depend on the horse. If the horse ran, it would be at a lot higher risk than if the horse decided to stomp the coyotes into the ground. (I once had an old mare who would have considered coyote-stomping a great deal of fun.)


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

People around here put a donkey in with their goats for protecting them. If a donkey can and does fight off coyote I would think a larger animal like a horse could also. We got some large yotes here but I've never heard of anyone loosing their donkey to one.

Wade


----------



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

A friend of mine had two of her catahoula pups get their paws ripped off by a trap. A bunch of traps though. One dog lost a entire paw. The other one got toes ripped off. Turns out there was a trapper doing trapping and only checks his traps for 1 week each. The pups are at the vet being taken care of and the owner is trying to track down the trapper. Turns out the trapper released the pups from his traps and fled. I am not sure if he was or wasn't supposed to be trapping in the area. Pictures are horrible.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

TedH71 said:


> A friend of mine had two of her catahoula pups get their paws ripped off by a trap. A bunch of traps though. One dog lost a entire paw. The other one got toes ripped off. Turns out there was a trapper doing trapping and only checks his traps for 1 week each. The pups are at the vet being taken care of and the owner is trying to track down the trapper. Turns out the trapper released the pups from his traps and fled. I am not sure if he was or wasn't supposed to be trapping in the area. Pictures are horrible.


that is not ethical trapping , nothing I have caught has had damage we MUST run 24 hour check here meaning I must check every trap every day between 4am and 8pm , and everyone I know tries to get out as soon as possible you may not be in the field from 8pm to 4am but most everyone tries to check early clearly this trapper was not legally trapping but it also sounds of an issue with irresponsible pet ownership are you saying the owner of the dogs allowed them to run and didn't realize they were missing or find them in more than 24 hours 

I trap and I own dogs and yes dogs do get out sometimes and go for a run but pet owners need to take responsibility for them as well.


----------



## Allen W (Aug 2, 2008)

TedH71 said:


> A friend of mine had two of her catahoula pups get their paws ripped off by a trap. A bunch of traps though. One dog lost a entire paw. The other one got toes ripped off. Turns out there was a trapper doing trapping and only checks his traps for 1 week each. The pups are at the vet being taken care of and the owner is trying to track down the trapper. Turns out the trapper released the pups from his traps and fled. I am not sure if he was or wasn't supposed to be trapping in the area. Pictures are horrible.


That's not a trapper, that's a poacher.


----------



## willbuck1 (Apr 4, 2010)

The western coyote is about 35lbs. and is usually a solitary hunter. The eastern coyote is 55-60lbs and much more likely to hunt in a pack as well as being more aggressive and going after larger game.


----------



## fordson major (Jul 12, 2003)

shot a coyote that was in cruising for dinner a month ago, he would have weighed in at a lean 80 pounds!
these are coy cross though, did not check his parentage any!!


----------

